# Rollitup Cup???



## dirtyshawa (Jun 17, 2008)

what's the deal, we need to have a rollitup cup? Need i go any further?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

come on staff, what's up with it, let's do it?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 18, 2008)

I wonder what happened to the T-Shirts ???????????????


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

*I see we're close to 1,000,000 posts...that's got to win something for that person....*


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

do i have to beg?


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 18, 2008)

haha yeah lets do it up rollitup cup


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

come on staff can i get a fuck you, something. i know you hear me.


----------



## edux10 (Jun 18, 2008)

That sounds like a good problem. Have it in Cali or what? Everyone get your cards. They do it all the time. Im down.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

edux10 said:


> That sounds like a good problem. Have it in Cali or what? Everyone get your cards. They do it all the time. Im down.



edux i ain't no hater. but, goddamnit, what about us on the east coast? what about our Canadian, European, Australian, African, and who the hell else i forgotten to add? staff, somebody, anybody, look just holla at me, i'll take the initiative to get things rolling. i don't know where to start but, i'm willing to try, venue, catering, whatever. does it sound like i'm making sense(staff) or should i just drop the idea?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> edux i ain't no hater. but, goddamnit, what about us on the east coast? what about our Canadian, European, Australian, African, and who the hell else i forgotten to add? staff, somebody, anybody, look just holla at me, i'll take the initiative to get things rolling. i don't know where to start but, i'm willing to try, venue, catering, whatever. does it sound like i'm making sense(staff) or should i just drop the idea?


we, the east coast have our nugs and jugs!


----------



## edux10 (Jun 18, 2008)

no medical mj on the east coast though right?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

who cares?

the legal medical marijuana makes it easy for you all....its give you all an escapegoat....

WE on the other hand apparently have bigger balls. we go thru the same risk, if not more and we grow we tougher states....


whas your point? oh, that we do a good job? thanks!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

cup!!! cup!!! cup!!!


----------



## edux10 (Jun 18, 2008)

just wondering. good for you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

um, where? location?


----------



## shamegame (Jun 18, 2008)

I would enter my buds in a heartbeat. The logistics of getting people in one place at the same time are tough and expensive though.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I would enter my buds in a heartbeat. The logistics of getting people in one place at the same time are tough and expensive though.


not necessarily.... east coast nugs and jugs do it every year....with at least 30 people there!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> um, where? location?



finally, finally, the dam or any where else that we can legally get down to business. sometime next year, so everyone has ample time to get ready, 4/20 maybe?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> finally, finally, the dam or any where else that we can legally get down to business. sometime next year, so everyone has ample time to get ready, 4/20 maybe?


fuck the dam. that place is over. next.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

oh, i'm not tolerating that it's gonna be hard to get people together attitude. similar sites do it and with all these members i'm quite sure we could get a venue together.


----------



## edux10 (Jun 18, 2008)

staten island


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck the dam. that place is over. next.



goddamit fdd, your the staff and a herb expert you tell me where it's legal. come on man let's do it, i see you bullshitting already.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

hold tight, i think i read something in one of my hightimes about places to go that tolerate herb. if i recall it was a island that highly recommended by them. i'm a run through my mags. hold tight.


----------



## edux10 (Jun 18, 2008)

do your weed homework


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry this isnt something that we can come up with....

we will need some type of committee....everybody and their mom isnt invite...obviously that would be a security breach


we also would need to have some sort of donation pot/cup.

the house/resort/retreat where we stay will have to be reserved and paid for.

this is no small project.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

*Do it at my place......there was snow on the ground the last time I saw a cop....no really..they scrapped our city cops and got the province cops...when I did see him he was gassing up right beside a bunch of kids drinking & smoking a joint..I was further away and I could smell it............bring beer....and your pillow..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

i invited the WHOLE site over last year to help me harvest. 1 person made it.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i invited the WHOLE site over last year to help me harvest. 1 person made it.


*Shit I'd crawl there......just to run naked through the garden.....*here it comes...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit I'd crawl there......just to run naked through the garden.....*here it comes...




that's what they all said. took 3 months straight. all day everyday.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> sorry this isnt something that we can come up with....
> 
> we will need some type of committee....everybody and their mom isnt invite...obviously that would be a security breach
> 
> ...


i feel you lb, we do need some sort of committee. that's why i requested it to STAFF. everything else you stated i would think would be addressed by the STAFF once the get a COMMITTEE together. i'm willing to help whenever and wherever i can. look, i want a rollitup cup bad as a bitch. i think there are some cool ass people on here which i'd like to smoke with and i'd like to display my tolerance and sample some of the other world class strains and just partake in the overall cannabis culture with my rollitup family. but, i can go to the dam, jamaica, or anybody else's cup with a friend or by my goddamn self any time i feel. i thought it was just a good idea because, i hadn't seen or heard anything about one. i know there are people who feel the same but, if i'm the only person who wants to take the initiative it's not going to work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i feel you lb, we do need some sort of committee. that's why i requested it to STAFF. everything else you stated i would think would be addressed by the STAFF once the get a COMMITTEE together. i'm willing to help whenever and wherever i can. look, i want a rollitup cup bad as a bitch. i think there are some cool ass people on here which i'd like to smoke with and i'd like to display my tolerance and sample some of the other world class strains and just partake in the overall cannabis culture with my rollitup family. but, i can go to the dam, jamaica, or anybody else's cup with a friend or by my goddamn self any time i feel. i thought it was just a good idea because, i hadn't seen or heard anything about one. i know there are people who feel the same but, if i'm the only person who wants to take the initiative it's not going to work.



i don't think anybody has said "NO". you keep saying it won't work. wtf?


----------



## bongspit (Jun 18, 2008)

*we could meet in the middle....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2008)

mmmm i have some delicious swhag mexi brick brownies i can bring.


----------



## shamegame (Jun 18, 2008)

well for starters we could do a comp. like skunk has going with the best bud pics...but that's only so much fun. We could mail samples of all our entries to a couple of brave people so they could smoke the entries, that combined with the pics could produce a rollitup cup winner?

Just trying to think here. I doubt most people are going to shmuggle their bags O green through airports and/or highway checkpoints in states that will hang you for a joint.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't think anybody has said "NO". you keep saying it won't work. wtf?



shitted, i ain't say it won't work, i'm the muthafucka who requested it. i said, i was the only one who seems like they want to take the initiative. 

ay....................ay..............................ay...............................................
GIT HER DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bongspit (Jun 18, 2008)

*ever since I have been coming here people have talked of a "get together" people were supposed to get together for the marijuana march in toronto and only 1 person showed up...*


----------



## shamegame (Jun 18, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ever since I have been coming here people have talked of a "get together" people were supposed to get together for the marijuana march in toronto and only 1 person showed up...*


Talk is cheap. Doing things requires effort.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

ay, let's make sure it's done right, not that pothead preparation. i'm talking about proper planning prevents poor performance type of effort before hand. like i said i'm here to help however i can, but, my first concern is that the function is legally legit. don't get me wrong i don't care if it was illegal as fuck but, i don't want to compromise other peoples situations and also the integrity of the event.


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

what about midgets and strippers?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

stoner408 said:


> what about midgets and strippers?




midgets, bring em. strippers trust me, i got that way under control.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

shamegame said:


> well for starters we could do a comp. like skunk has going with the best bud pics...but that's only so much fun. We could mail samples of all our entries to a couple of brave people so they could smoke the entries, that combined with the pics could produce a rollitup cup winner?
> 
> Just trying to think here. I doubt most people are going to shmuggle their bags O green through airports and/or highway checkpoints in states that will hang you for a joint.


there is always a way 

how do you think weed gets to the dam' in the cup?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> there is always a way
> 
> how do you think weed gets to the dam' in the cup?



i know, i know, through customs. there's a way and i know how but, we'll leave that for a future date.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2008)

it is not as hard as it may seem. someone could rent a secluded venue anywhere. if people like lumberjack can make it from the southwest to the northeast then people can make it anywhere.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

*um, taps foot*

like i said, my door was WIDE OPEN.


----------



## edux10 (Jun 18, 2008)

is this going to be a party or competition?


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> *um, taps foot*
> 
> like i said, my door was WIDE OPEN.



fdd i want to help. teach me everything


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> it is not as hard as it may seem. someone could rent a secluded venue anywhere. if people like lumberjack can make it from the southwest to the northeast then people can make it anywhere.



word!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> *um, taps foot*
> 
> like i said, my door was WIDE OPEN.


get-together @ fdd's place...

you sure you have enough headspace for everyone?

got enough pillows? if not

im calling dibs right now!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2008)

i call fdd's bed.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

alright fdd, you didn't say no, but, you didn't say yeah it's on either. so what are we going do?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

you all rent rooms here in town and we meet up in the afternoons for "judging" and Bar-B-Q. you all can run out to the coast for a morning stroll on the beach or take one of the 100's of wine tours.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you all rent rooms here in town and we meet up in the afternoons for "judging" and Bar-B-Q. you all can run out to the coast for a morning stroll on the beach or take one of the 100's of wine tours.


that actually sounds like a decent idea.


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you all rent rooms here in town and we meet up in the afternoons for "judging" and Bar-B-Q. you all can run out to the coast for a morning stroll on the beach or take one of the 100's of wine tours.


dude right on i was gonna jog on the beach and drink wine anyway!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> that actually sounds like a decent idea.



we carpooling son?


----------



## shamegame (Jun 18, 2008)

Might as well make the drive up to sea ranch and pull some abalone while we are at it...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome to Sonoma County


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

is that the area from the movie sideways? ive been through it before.but never stopped to try wine


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

i don't drink very often but these places suck me in occasionally ......... Breweries | Sonoma County


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

the beach and wine tasting? boring. how about you stand in the middle of the yard with a box of wine and i spray you with the hose.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> we carpooling son?


 you know it. dont know if you still live in same place but if you still live in the same area of the dirty dirty i am sure i could swing through on my way west.


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

so we are all going to fdds house?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> you know it. dont know if you still live in same place but if you still live in the same area of the dirty dirty i am sure i could swing through on my way west.


im a little more north now....

im actually kinda closer to you....if my predictions are right. something tells me you are in those metro area states.

im in kochab's area


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> im a little more north now....
> 
> im actually kinda closer to you....if my predictions are right. something tells me you are in those metro area states.
> 
> im in kochab's area


 you are probably pretty right on where i am at. i am 1-2 hours from d.c., b-more, pittsburgh. closest to hagerstown and frederick md though. i think i gotcha where u and kochab are, we used to do summer vacations down there when i was a stones throw away in VA.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

yep! thas funny a few of my homies who just graduated college moved in that area..

yea...im in wack ass carolinas


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yep! thas funny a few of my homies who just graduated college moved in that area..
> 
> yea...im in wack ass carolinas


Move to california!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

someone on the east coast should buy a big bus and pick up everyone along the way.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

ha! i need that. convert it to vegetable oil though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

hemp oil.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2008)

or with gas prices, i may have to take matters in to my own hands. allllllll aboardddd!!!! hop on the koosh express but make sure to wake me at the throttle if a red signal is coming.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> Move to california!


im trying!

the ol lady isnt too keen on the idea!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> im trying!
> 
> the ol lady isnt too keen on the idea!


is it the earthquakes or the mexicans?


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 18, 2008)

damn that llooks like some fun


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> is it the earthquakes or the mexicans?



there are barely any mexicans up here. i feel so alone


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

did somebody say VA? shitted, this is what we do(east coast). this is how i make my trips up top. we meet around I40(straight shot to Cali), put all our smoke in the front car, have one car follow that car in close proximity the whole way, the rest of the whips always travel behind those, while maintaining the speed limit. i'll rent two whips myself just for it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> is it the earthquakes or the mexicans?


the 'image' children have to live up to in cali...or some shit she says


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

stoner408 said:


> there are barely any mexicans up here. i feel so alone


dont worry dude. im on my way north. we're on our way. hold down the fort. can you imagine how well a mexican marijuana farm would do?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> is it the earthquakes or the mexicans?


 or the $600,000-800,000 houses. just kidding cali-foinyans(arnold)...


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> dont worry dude. im on my way north. we're on our way. hold down the fort. can you imagine how well a mexican marijuana farm would do?


right on man we have a spare guestroom also!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> the 'image' children have to live up to in cali...or some shit she says


im sure she has a great excuse. tell her it's "manifest destiny", it is your patriotic duty, as an American to go west.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

stoner408 said:


> right on man we have a spare guestroom also!


well you could fit 40-50 beaners in there!


----------



## Budsworth (Jun 18, 2008)

I can see it now BUDSWORTH winner of 2009 rollitup canibus cup.YEA.


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> well you could fit 40-50 beaners in there!



and thats just comfortably


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

stoner408 said:


> and thats just comfortably


like they would complain?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> I can see it now BUDSWORTH winner of 2009 rollitup canibus cup.YEA.


sounds real good. but, that's about it. we will see if fdd quits bullshitting.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i call fdd's bed.


*Oh uck....*



dirtyshawa said:


> sounds real good. but, that's about it. we will see if fdd quits bullshitting.


You might be surprised


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> You might be surprised



twistyman i hope i am surprised. but, i think ya'll west coasters are underestimating what the east side has to offer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> sounds real good. but, that's about it. we will see if fdd quits bullshitting.



fuck it. this is the third time you've set out to shut it down. i'm out.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk...party pooper!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> edux i ain't no hater. but, goddamnit, what about us on the east coast? what about our Canadian, European, Australian, African, and who the hell else i forgotten to add? staff, somebody, anybody, look just holla at me, i'll take the initiative to get things rolling. i don't know where to start but, i'm willing to try, venue, catering, whatever. does it sound like i'm making sense(staff) or should i just drop the idea?





dirtyshawa said:


> goddamit fdd, your the staff and a herb expert you tell me where it's legal. come on man let's do it, i see you bullshitting already.





dirtyshawa said:


> i feel you lb, we do need some sort of committee. that's why i requested it to STAFF. everything else you stated i would think would be addressed by the STAFF once the get a COMMITTEE together. i'm willing to help whenever and wherever i can. look, i want a rollitup cup bad as a bitch. i think there are some cool ass people on here which i'd like to smoke with and i'd like to display my tolerance and sample some of the other world class strains and just partake in the overall cannabis culture with my rollitup family. but, i can go to the dam, jamaica, or anybody else's cup with a friend or by my goddamn self any time i feel. i thought it was just a good idea because, i hadn't seen or heard anything about one. i know there are people who feel the same but, if i'm the only person who wants to take the initiative it's not going to work.





dirtyshawa said:


> shitted, i ain't say it won't work, i'm the muthafucka who requested it. i said, i was the only one who seems like they want to take the initiative.
> 
> ay....................ay..............................ay...............................................
> GIT HER DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





dirtyshawa said:


> ay, let's make sure it's done right, not that pothead preparation. i'm talking about proper planning prevents poor performance type of effort before hand. like i said i'm here to help however i can, but, my first concern is that the function is legally legit. don't get me wrong i don't care if it was illegal as fuck but, i don't want to compromise other peoples situations and also the integrity of the event.





dirtyshawa said:


> alright fdd, you didn't say no, but, you didn't say yeah it's on either. so what are we going do?





dirtyshawa said:


> sounds real good. but, that's about it. we will see if fdd quits bullshitting.





Quits bullshitting? fuck you!!!!! i said more than once my doors were open. all year last year and all year this year. you my friend are the BULLSHITTER!!!!! this dude blew it. reminded me people suck. my gate just closed. 

i _was_ serious.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i invited the WHOLE site over last year to help me harvest. 1 person made it.


It doesnt happen to be at the end of july does it?



bongspit said:


> *we could meet in the middle....*


Nebraska is a decriminalized state and I would be happy to run it in my city.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

40acres said:


> It doesnt happen to be at the end of july does it?
> 
> 
> Nebraska is a decriminalized state and I would be happy to run it in my city.


end of Sept.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> end of Sept.


wtf? if i came at the end of july, could we act like it was harvest season?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

40acres said:


> wtf? if i came at the end of july, could we act like it was harvest season?


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## abwhite86 (Jun 18, 2008)

carolinas in the house anyone picking me up lol i got plenty o nugs for the ride


----------



## 40acres (Jun 18, 2008)

I think we should have it in omaha. I will be a great host. We would all have a great time. Right in the mddle.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I wonder what happened to the T-Shirts ???????????????





Im still wondering ?


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd can i come over tomorrow?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

i got u abwhite. FDD, i'm on your ass until you say it's official. i don't know about your crib but, can you entertain a large gathering if it turns out to be one. i'm serious FDD, let's get this shit organized like a real cannabis cup competition, dates, itinerary, categories, i got a little bit of $$$, i'm here to help get the ball rolling, like i said. i just want the event to be something special and re memorable and annual. i just don't wanna have a smoke out, i do that everyday. let's get it organized and do something special. Goddamn FDD, i was just trying to light some fire underneath your ass because, you seemed so nonchalant about the idea, if i knew you were so sensitive i would of tried a different approach. but, in all seriousness i'm 100% percent committed to the idea and like i said i'm hear to help. i hate to have to address your response, but, i just recently found out about rollitup, i didn't know you cultivate how you cultivate, and everything you highlighted from my previous posts was written in response to my request no being heard, pessimism, and the last one i was fucking with you, so, that you would take my idea seriously, FDD, i love you for what you do on this site. don't be mad!!! now everybody lets give FDD a round of applause.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> Quits bullshitting? fuck you!!!!! i said more than once my doors were open. all year last year and all year this year. you my friend are the BULLSHITTER!!!!! this dude blew it. reminded me people suck. my gate just closed.
> 
> i _was_ serious.


*Sadly sometimes a helping hand gets bitten Mr. fdd....When I joined one of the 1st posts I read was some guy ranting about your place & hospitality...shit I didn't even know who the f*** you were......Screw them..I'd love to see your guitars & stuff..maybe some day..*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 18, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i got u abwhite. FDD, i'm on your ass until you say it's official. i don't know about your crib but, can you entertain a large gathering if it turns out to be one. i'm serious FDD, let's get this shit organized like a real cannabis cup competition, dates, itinerary, categories, i got a little bit of $$$, i'm here to help get the ball rolling, like i said. i just want the event to be something special and re memorable and annual. i just don't wanna have a smoke out, i do that everyday. let's get it organized and do something special. Goddamn FDD, i was just trying to light some fire underneath your ass because, you seemed so nonchalant about the idea, if i knew you were so sensitive i would of tried a different approach. but, in all seriousness i'm 100% percent committed to the idea and like i said i'm hear to help. i hate to have to address your response, but, i just recently found out about rollitup, i didn't know you cultivate how you cultivate, and everything you highlighted from my previous posts was written in response to my request no being heard, pessimism, and the last one i was fucking with you, so, that you would take my idea seriously, FDD, i love you for what you do on this site. don't be mad!!! now everybody lets *give FDD a round of applause*.


Arent those fucking medals for "hero of the lost" and "savior of the poor" enough?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Sadly sometimes a helping hand gets bitten Mr. fdd....When I joined one of the 1st posts I read was some guy ranting about your place & hospitality...shit I didn't even know who the f*** you were......Screw them..I'd love to see your guitars & stuff..maybe some day..*


what are you saying twistyman, i don't understand? are you em plying i bit his hand? if so, i didn't. if not carry on.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 18, 2008)

FDD, I want to come by, take a shower, maybe slip into something comfortable, eat dinner, maybe watch wheel of fortune, smoke a bunch of your weed up, eat some more food, get a foot rub, smoke some more of your weed, and then get dropped off by the beach with a fat sack. That cool?


----------



## bongspit (Jun 18, 2008)

*dude..as if...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i got u abwhite. FDD, i'm on your ass until you say it's official. i don't know about your crib but, can you entertain a large gathering if it turns out to be one. i'm serious FDD, let's get this shit organized like a real cannabis cup competition, dates, itinerary, categories, i got a little bit of $$$, i'm here to help get the ball rolling, like i said. i just want the event to be something special and re memorable and annual. i just don't wanna have a smoke out, i do that everyday. let's get it organized and do something special. Goddamn FDD, i was just trying to light some fire underneath your ass because, you seemed so nonchalant about the idea, if i knew you were so sensitive i would of tried a different approach. but, in all seriousness i'm 100% percent committed to the idea and like i said i'm hear to help. i hate to have to address your response, but, i just recently found out about rollitup, i didn't know you cultivate how you cultivate, and everything you highlighted from my previous posts was written in response to my request no being heard, pessimism, and the last one i was fucking with you, so, that you would take my idea seriously, FDD, i love you for what you do on this site. don't be mad!!! now everybody lets give FDD a round of applause.



sometimes i wake up grumpy. i really should wait 1 hour after napping before logging on. sorry 'bout that. is it bleeding.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

40acres said:


> FDD, I want to come by, take a shower, maybe slip into something comfortable, eat dinner, maybe watch wheel of fortune, smoke a bunch of your weed up, eat some more food, get a foot rub, smoke some more of your weed, and then get dropped off by the beach with a fat sack. That cool?


my wife has issues with strangers pooping at her house(understandable). other than that ............................................


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

*No it's like when I was younger I was the one that always ended up arranging hotels, rented cars, tents...what ever..it's like herding cats....by the time it's all arranged I was so ticked off & battle scarred that I'd rent a car and drive by myself..as stated in post "fuck em all"...I'm the one doing all the offering and they're all running in different directions... Just a generalization...no insult implied, nor inferred......

*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 19, 2008)

We are having a cup to say, there is a contest for the best grow journal. Not one person has sent the journal to GK


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

rollitup said:


> We are having a cup to say, there is a contest for the best grow journal. Not one person has sent the journal to GK


So just send them to Gk?


----------



## shamegame (Jun 19, 2008)

rollitup said:


> We are having a cup to say, there is a contest for the best grow journal. Not one person has sent the journal to GK


I think they are all in progress still. Mine won't be done for another 6 weeks, for example.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> sometimes i wake up grumpy. i really should wait 1 hour after napping before logging on. sorry 'bout that. is it bleeding.



i understand. is it bleeding? come on FDD check my location, lol.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 19, 2008)

rollitup said:


> We are having a cup to say, there is a contest for the best grow journal. Not one person has sent the journal to GK



cool, i can dig that. but, what about actually sampling the goodies. are we going to have a official event or are we going to have to settle for the smoke out at FDD's crib. i'm cool with either, but i'd like to know in advance so, i can get my shit together because, i have something special in mind and it hasn't been released yet.


----------



## edux10 (Jun 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> im trying!
> 
> the ol lady isnt too keen on the idea!


wouldn't your balls shrink down to normal size if you move out here?


----------



## edux10 (Jun 19, 2008)

just messing around wif ya


LoudBlunts said:


> who cares?
> 
> the legal medical marijuana makes it easy for you all....its give you all an escapegoat....
> 
> ...


----------



## edux10 (Jun 19, 2008)

I think we should deffenitly have a hash catagory (or day), edible day (in search of the worlds strongest edible), and weed catagory (or corse we will be tokin the ganj the whole time).


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No it's like when I was younger I was the one that always ended up arranging hotels, rented cars, tents...what ever..it's like herding cats....by the time it's all arranged I was so ticked off & battle scarred that I'd rent a car and drive by myself..as stated in post "fuck em all"...I'm the one doing all the offering and they're all running in different directions... Just a generalization...no insult implied, nor inferred......
> 
> *




cool. 


sorry for the multiple responses to the quotes, for some reason i can't figure out how to select multiple quotes, a little help would be appreciated.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> cool.
> 
> 
> sorry for the multiple responses to the quotes, for some reason i can't figure out how to select multiple quotes, a little help would be appreciated.


on every post you want to quote...hit the multi button and on the last one hit the quote button...


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 19, 2008)

edux10 said:


> I think we should deffenitly have a hash catagory (or day), edible day (in search of the worlds strongest edible), and weed catagory (or corse we will be tokin the ganj the whole time).



i second all that shit. hash is the only form of herb that really whooooops my ass and the only time i digested herb was when i got arrested, whoa.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 19, 2008)

edux10 said:


> wouldn't your balls shrink down to normal size if you move out here?



it is on west coast!!!








bongspit said:


> on every post you want to quote...hit the multi button and on the last one hit the quote button...



got it, thx


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 19, 2008)

We should just put together a trip to this years Cannabis Cup in Amsterdam! Rolliitup members could meet up and smoke up! We did it on overgrow and it was really cool to meet fellow growers that had been talking on the internet for a while.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 19, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> We should just put together a trip to this years Cannabis Cup in Amsterdam! Rolliitup members could meet up and smoke up! We did it on overgrow and it was really cool to meet fellow growers that had been talking on the internet for a while.



no, the idea is ROLLITUP CUP. but, we could link up and get high as a bitch when i touch down in the dam. i got the whole month of november blacked out for smoking.


----------

